# New Kigoma Frontosa!



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Just got 4, 2" Kigoma Frontosa 7 stripe.

Anything specific I should know about this fish? They are absolutely beautiful.. a little timid still but will get used to their home soon 

I know they grow up to 15"! 

I was thinking of putting in a yellow lab along with them, for some colour difference. Would this be a problem? I know they like groups of their own species.

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

I love their pectoral fins..


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

i have a group of 8 3-4" halembe frontosa and i find they're very peaceful amongst themselves and with other cichlids

most cichlids tend to do better in groups so i'd suggest putting in more than one yellow lab just in case --also to make sure nobody gets singled out and picked on


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

So on a general note they are peaceful towards other africans?


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

The darkest (and probably largest) is chasing around the other three. They were just introduced to the tank yesterday so is this behaviour just from initial shock?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have no idea on their care but I love fronts!  You'll have to share some photos sometime :3


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

exoskeletal said:


> So on a general note they are peaceful towards other africans?


not just Africans, they are peacefully toward the same size of fish!





Ciddian said:


> I have no idea on their care but I love fronts!  You'll have to share some photos sometime :3


I'd share mine, they are having an overnight stop! Kigoma!


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

exoskeletal said:


> The darkest (and probably largest) is chasing around the other three. They were just introduced to the tank yesterday so is this behaviour just from initial shock?


might be showing its dominance of the group, which is normal


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice fronts, bigfishy!!

I think these are already one of my favourite fish. They swim so nicely, they have such cute faces. They haven't been eating really.. I put a few cichlid pellets in and they didn't eat them eventually, but maybe a few when I left the room. The next day I put in some flakes, they didn't even budge.

Still getting used to the tank?


----------



## exoskeletal (Oct 12, 2009)

Do the Kigoma have the blunt foreheads like the others?

How old are they when this starts to happen?


----------

